# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Mosca, Tachinidae.

## frfmfrfm

Los taquínidos (Tachinidae) son una gran familia de dípteros braquíceros con gran diversidad, ya que cuenta con más de 8.200 especies y posiblemente quedan muchas más por describir. Se encuentran en todo tipo de hábitat y son de distribución mundial. (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachinidae )

Estas fotos estan realizadas en Arroyo frío, Cazorla.





Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pedazo moscón. Con ese no me apaño con la raqueta eléctrica, tendré que coger una línea trifásica de un par de amperios y conectarla a la raqueta  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Así tan de cerca dan más respeto éstos bichos... la verdad es que, que pesadas que son!!!
Y más cuando se está comiendo, por lo menos en mi casa siempre suele haber alguna los veranos en la cocina...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros estaba en el exterior del maletero del coche tomando el sol, la foto la realice con el móvil metiendo el zoom al máximo.
El tamaño realmente seria el doble de una mosca común, parece un cruce de abeja y mosca rara, moscabeja,  :Big Grin: 
Yo cada día me sorprendo mas de la naturaleza.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

